# Incoming: High Elves



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

New High Elf miniatures on the way apparently.



> This October is devoted to the scions of Asuryan, as we release a series of new High Elf miniatures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to think that this is in addition to Isle of Blood, since there's no mention of Skaven. The High Elves miniature range, apart from the Lords and Heroes, needs some work in my opinion, and hopefully this will remedy some of that.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some more Elven Dragonriders would be nice. Perhaps some kind of new core unit as well.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Some more Elven Dragonriders would be nice. Perhaps some kind of new core unit as well.


Frankly, Dragonriders aren't really what's needed. There's already a great High Elf Dragon kit. Other High Elf mounts, and as you said, Core, need to be improved more.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Do yo guys reckon this is going to be the 1st 8th ed army book or simply new minis? 

I'm inclined to go with the book, but really want them to keep ASF, or give them all super high I value, their magic should be beefed up to make it as good as the fluff suggests. 

It also may explain why reaver knights have barding, bringing back Ilthimar perhaps?

Shame i really like the HE range other than the archers and old reavers...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Do yo guys reckon this is going to be the 1st 8th ed army book or simply new minis?


it's just a wave release, so just minis


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Adam Troke did an amazingly beautiful job on the High Elf background section, something I`ve yet to see repeated to such a high standard in nearly any Warhammer Armybook bar Skaven. 

So yes, I`m very happy this is just a release of models. What models will there be? I`m hoping for Plastic Dragon Princes, White Lions, something new and exiting....

Edit - Why am I even bothered? I ''collect'' Warriors of Chaos. Yes, Blood for the Blood God and all that...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

plastic specials it must be


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

High Elves don't need new anything. TK, OK, Brets, and WE need stuff more than elves or even the 'Misty Mountains' armies, O&G and Dwarfs. That probably means games day is high elf. Ah, well, another eternity of waiting and hoping for me.


----------



## Emo Computer Guy O_o (Sep 3, 2008)

ooo i hope they bring out mega egg warriors of doom!
those things would pwn in the high elf codex. :victory:


----------



## doilookfatinthis? (Jul 18, 2010)

no man! pirate ninja cowboy brocolli archers of west durban would fit the bill perfectly for the high elves...simple but you don't want to get too over the top now do you?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Plastic Swordmasters
Plastic Phoenix Guard
Plastic Dragon Princes


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's what I think is most needed; 
Plastic Core (The current core models don't look very good in my opinion, but this is a lower priority, but a combined box-set would be nice, sort of like the Dark Elf Warriors box.)

SwordMasters/White Lions/Phoenix Guard: Their models aren't really all that good, and could use some revamping. I don't think more than one or two are likely to get revamped at the most, but it would be nice. Dragon Princes could use new models, but I don't see them selling much because of the new edition nerfing cavalry.

Great Eagles: They can now be spammed, and might be a better rare choice than Bolt-Throwers, though I don't play High Elves, so I wouldn't really know.

Aside from that, some new models for the crappier looking High Elf special characters would be cool.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The elf Time of Legends books hooked me on High Elves and the models largely turned me off.

Suffice to say, i'm happy with this news.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember swordmasters and white lions are around 15 year old, maybe they are due, but the swordmaster are in the isle of blodd anyway


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

That should mean plastic swordmasters. Possibly a new core set that is spearmen/sea guard, hopefully Phoenix guard will be plastified as well.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Remember swordmasters and white lions are around 15 year old, maybe they are due, but the swordmaster are in the isle of blodd anyway


Since they'll be in the Isle of Blood it will be even easier to make a new plastic kit for them, I think.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Plastic Swordmasters please. Great unit, great fluff, disappointingly dated models.


----------

